# ATV et Media player (FireCore)



## userapple (9 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je voulais savoir comment l'ATV récupérer les jaquettes et descriptifs des films lorsque l'on utilise Media player.
Car dans mon cas certaines jaquette sont en anglais et pour certain film il met une image je serait tenter de dire au "hasard" prise dans le film... 

Un exemple, pour IRON MAN et bien la jaquette est la même pour le fim 1 et le 2.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## userapple (10 Avril 2012)

220 lectures et pas un début de réponse....
Je suis le seul à utiliser le Média player d'ATV BLACK


----------



## Bab_57 (10 Avril 2012)

Hello, reste appuyé sur le bouton du milieu de la télécommande et recharge les métadonnées du film, ainsi tu pourras choisir si il y a des confusions entre les films.


----------



## userapple (11 Avril 2012)

Je viens d'essayer la manipulation et je prend un exemple: La trilogie des "Jason Bourne".
Pour le 1 et le 2, il me trouve les jaquettes mais en anglais et pour le troisième il me la trouve mais en français 
J'ai beau relancer plusieurs fois la recherche il ne me donne pas d'autre choix, je n'y comprend rien la...
Et pourtant les jaquettes existe bien en français, la preuve: http://www.allocine.fr/film/saga_gen_csaga=2329.html

Sur le forum dédier à l'ATV, on me dit que le soft va chercher les metadonnées sur le site de l'IMDB, mais lequel, celui en français ou en anglais?

Un teste, sur leur site je tape "La mort dans la peau" et voila ce que sa me sort:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0372183/
Le titre en français et la jaquette en anglais...

Comment faite vous?


----------



## Bab_57 (11 Avril 2012)

Pour certains films moi aussi j'ai des jaquettes dans d'autres langues ... Tu ne peux rien y faire je pense !


----------



## userapple (11 Avril 2012)

Bizzard tous de même, sur trois film de la même série il m'en trouve deux en anglais et la dernière en français... 

En manipulant en ligne de commande les réglages de Media Player, n'est il pas possible de le faire pointer vers le site français de IMDB plutôt que celui en anglais?

Car en recoupant ce que je vois et ce que vous voyer, on dirait bien que c'est recherche sont très aléatoire.

Je fait une parenthèse, le problème dans Plex et XBMC est il présent aussi ou pas?

Je viens de faire un teste et je crois comprendre...
Quand je lance une recherche dans google avec les mot: "IMDB braquage à l'italienne" et bien que j'aille sur le site anglais ou français de IMDB, la pochette ne change pas, c'est la même version donc celle en anglais. 
Alors que sur le cite d'Allo ciné j'ai bien la pochette version française.
Donc le problème ne vient pas de Media Player mais bien de la personne qui gère les pochette sur le site de IMDB 
Même constat avec Jason Bourne, deux jaquettes en anglais et la dernière en français !!!!

Donc je repose la question, pas de possibilités de faire pointer Media Player sur autre chose que IMDB?


----------

